# Fishing Venice, La.



## Super Strike Charters (Apr 22, 2011)

I can now say that we are officially moving into the warmer spring and summer months. For a while it was hard to dress correctly down here in Venice. With a jacket on your hot-Jacket off your cold. Typical for this time of the year. Shorts and sandals time is just about here which means it is warming up and along with that means so is the offshore fishing. March and April were both outstanding months for Tuna fishing in 2011. April was a bit on the windy side most days, but if you could get out your were going to catch fish. As we transition once again into the warmer months we should start to see the Mahi-Mahi showing up and of course sure to follow are billfish. Usually the 2nd week of May they make their presence known, either by getting lucky and stumbling across them under something floating offshore or while tuna fishing. Either way they are a welcome sight. The tuna fishing I am hoping will remain steady from now thru the summer. A lot of top water action as well which makes it just that much more fun. It has been an incredible year so far and I haven’t seen any sign of them slowing down yet. Around the rigs you can expect to catch Amberjack, Grouper, Cobia, and starting June 1 all the snapper you want. I am expecting the Red Snapper to average about 10-12lbs. this year in most of our usual spots. Of course you can catch the 20+lbers in certain areas as well. They are getting bigger and bigger every year with the population explosion since 2007 so I definitely have high expectations in 2011 of catching unusually bigger snapper in most places. Our last trip out was with the Leamon Group from Levelland, Tx. On 4/14/2011. They were all a great group of anglers and they were able to get their fill of 5 Yellow fin Tuna (avg. 40 lbs.) and 4 Amberjack (avg. 40lbs). It was tough going in the morning hours but the afternoon made up for it. We’ve got open dates to take you and your friends, family, etc. out fishing and three boats to fill so more than likely we’ve got a boat open in the near future. Weekends in June are just about filled up so if you planning a trip then don’t wait too long to book. In Mid-March we took delivery of a new 33’ Freeman Cat. I have been rigging it out and tweaking it ever since. So she is now ready for action. So if anyone is looking to get out and fish on it she’s ready. I can tell you that it is a very impressive boat when it comes to performance so I think most will be overly impressed. I have included some pics. for you to check out. 

Another quick note: The Gulf of Mexico Fisheries Mang. Council has released a new application for your iphone. If you search Gulf Fisheries Management in apps it will show up to download. It is a free app., which shows fish id and regulations (seasons), measurement guidelines, state regs. I am impressed with it and should be useful to a lot of fisherman.

Capt. Damon McKnight
Super Strike Charters LLC
1.800.318.1720
www.superstrikecharters.com
[email protected]


----------

